# Fresh Pics of my Osaka 260 planted discus tank



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Just did a "fall season" clean-up of my tank, with a major plant trimming to give my "hogs" a little more swimming room.
Link:
Sept2011 pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket

Should be allright for a while, anyway.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Paul. Very clean. Do you clip your lotus leaves back so that they don't go to the surface? I have tons of leaves going to the surface which get all twisted. I was just wondering if there are different varieties.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Gary,
My experience has been that if one doesn't cut away those odd stems/leaves that spring to the surface of the tank, all of these plants seem to have a tendency to produce more of this type of stem, so that eventually all the leaves, or most, end up as long spindly stems with the leaves all up at the surface. 
I cut these away whenever one long one appears, and that seems to stem the production, and you get, and can easily maintain, a nice bushy plant that doesn't get too tall. 
This applies to both of my Red Lotus, and Tiger Lotus.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll have to get that a try. Thanks, Paul. I don't mind 1 or 2, but a big tangled mess of 8 or 10 leaves is just a big mess.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Extremely beautiful and clean looking tank you have there. Great work.

Anthony


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, Anthony. 
I need to work at it, to get it, and keep it, that way.
Nothing comes easy, as "they" say - lol.


----------

